# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  what can i use as an access panel for my new spa bath

## cilkorules

what can i use as an access panel for my new spa bath 
the opening must be 450mm by 450 mm minimum 
1.  should i just get some stainless steel and make a removable cover on one end of   the HOB 
2.  are there any products which i can purchase which are used as access panels for this purpose 
still trying to decide what to do about it????? 
you guys got any good ideas for me....

----------


## cherub65

You can buy pre-fab ones, try your local plasterboard suppler

----------


## Haveago1

Is the pump motor underneath the spa or beside it? At a previous place where the pump was enclosed beside the spa I made the pump enclosure a seat with a lift off lid. It was very handy to have somewhere to sit and put toels and clothes. 
Even if the pump is under the lip of your spa (and it suits the layout) you could make a similar seat arrangement and leave the side access open from the seat.

----------

